# Grooming legs - it's a problem



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you have a picture of your clip ? It might help, it's probably not as bad as you think !


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

He's taking a nap so this is the best I could do. Even if he weren't taking a nap it's hard to get a non-blurry pic of him. 

The color on his legs makes it hard to see, but it's choppy. Lots of long hanging out pieces. The more I scissor the worse it gets. 

I'm sure if I could stand in front of him and hold his leg, comb and shake and scissor parallel with his leg it would look less choppy, but I can't get him to stand still for that, so I end up holding him steady with one hand and chopping away with his feet on the table and my scissors parallel to the table. Ugh. 

Am I missing some trick that might make this easier? Thanks


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It's kind of hard to see but I know what you mean.

I am no expert and I am sure others will have good suggestions. Have you tried just using your longest comb ? I am a beginner and that's what I do on the legs, except for the pompom of course. It does a decent job.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Are you using a grooming noose to at least control his head? Then brush out one leg and clip from the paw up using a long blade like a 4 or 3, or use a comb to make the hair longer.Then comb again and clip again.

I have to use a grooming noose with puppies and young dogs, but I put it away when they are older. I put the noose under one front leg and around the neck for safety sake.

If you groom late at night he might fall asleep and you can groom him laying down.

I am sure others will give you more suggestions.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

I don't have combs, I'm getting some to use with my new clippers, but what I've always used is an 8 1/2 on bodies and legs too. That might be too close on him. I do have a 4 blade that I should have used on his legs!! I will try that next time. 

I do have a noose, I didn't use it this time. Sometimes it gets in my way and it seems that he tries to hide behind it. 

Thank you for your help and I'll look forward to any other tips that might make this process easier/better.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What blade did you use on his legs? They look long! enough to need a fair amount of scissoring whicn you can't do well if you have to hold him still. What about going shorter and just doing a kennel clip? 4 blade. And definitely only go down the leg (with the grain).


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

With dogs you almost always want to shave DOWN the leg. Especially inexperienced people will be much more likely to cut a dog when shaving up the leg.

Back brushing will allow you to leave a smoother finish. Take your slicker and brush UP the leg, then clip DOWN the leg. You may have to repeat this a couple times, but then only a little bit of scissoring should be required to smooth anything out.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

To get the dog to stand still, pick up the leg and hold it, not matter what the dog does. Once the dog stops moving about, let go of the leg and treat. pick it up again, wait for dog to stand still, let go of leg and treat. One dog is standing still pretty quick you can wait for a few seconds before letting go of the leg and treating. Build up till you would have enough time to clip the leg (should not take long on anything that's not too stubborn), then turn on the clippers. if dog leaps around repeat the above but with the clippers on sitting on the table. Once he's fine with that start to clip in small bits, treating when good, till you can finally clip one full leg between treats.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Also if your dog is moving but not a crazy amount, I tend to lift the _opposite_ leg from the one I am working on. That causes them to put all their weight on the foot you're not holding. Work on desensitizing them the way Mysticrealm suggested first, but this is a good alternative for when the dog is only being a little bit of a mover.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Use your noose! Keep it short enough that he can't walk all over the table. The loop should be just behind his ears. He shouldn't be able to put his head down very far, otherwise, he might as well be loose, and he could fall. I will sometimes (with a trained dog) loosen the noose and move it forward so that it's just under the muzzle temporarily so I can clip the neck. Then the noose goes back behind the ears again. The more you use it, the more you will be able to ignore it. Maybe you need a narrower one...they make lots of different kinds.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

How does a dog 'hide behind' a noose?


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice! I have hope that I can fix his legs. 

He doesn't move around a whole lot, but just turning his head or picking up his feet and fidgeting when I'm trying to cut certain areas is just hard for me to deal with. I need to watch someone else groom to see how they do it correctly. Maybe now that I"m working at the kennel I can watch the groomers when I catch up.

I know "hiding behind the noose" sounds funny! LOL! What I mean is I'm trying to work on his head and he's turning it this way and that and the pole is in my way. 

Thank you for your help with my newbie questions. I haven't learned much grooming my smaller poodles all of these years. As I said, all of my mistakes are magnified with a larger dog. #firststandardproblems


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

When Hans was little, every time he would wiggle while he was on the table I would lift him up so all four feet were off the table for a second then set him back down and tell him to stand. That's what his breeder told me to do, and now he is really good on the table. I quit using the noose. Not sure if your puppy is still small enough to lift, but it might help.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

That's a great trick for getting them to stand for you. Jess is about 40 lbs and I'm old so it's a little too late for that. But thank you! 

I see that I can probably do a better job if I train him to help me, and make better use of my noose. I'll work on that.

You all are a huge help! I really appreciate your advice!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I recommend grooming him every week for training purposes. It's not getting him looking perfect at first, just getting him ready for you to try! Concentrate on getting him to stand still, and get him used to the sensation of the clippers, especially on face and feet. If you can get some actual grooming done at the same time, good for you!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

I am soooo glad Summer asked those questions!!! 

I am at the very edge of FINALLY TRYING to clip Toby!! 

All of these suggestions are great!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Summer, I'm wondering where is the grooming arm clamped to your table? Is it in the middle of the left side? I prefer either the upper left corner, or the middle of the back. If the arm is in your way (some dogs do learn to use it!), then try moving it to a different location. Also, if he sticks his nose behind it, move him back. You may have to do it repeatedly, but he will get the idea. Get help if you need it, moving him around or controling him on the table. Eventually, you won't need it, he will be good. It's training. I know it's a physical effort (why it's best to do these things when they weigh a little less), but it will be worth it in the end. When he weighs 60 pounds he will be good!  You can even teach him to jump up on the table on his own!


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

sidewinder said:


> When he weighs 60 pounds he will be good!  You can even teach him to jump up on the table on his own!


Thank you I needed that! 

I've wondered how I'm going to get him on the table when he's grown. Right now I have to carry him down the hall to the grooming room. When he sees me going in there he goes the other way. I'd love for him to learn to enjoy grooming and to jump up on the table. I'm going to work on that.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I said in my last post "move him back" but didn't explain. If you put your hand between his back legs and your other hand under his chest, between the front legs, you can shift him back without having to lift all 40 lb of Jess! Wish I could just show you. Every time he shifts out of the position you want him in, move him back. Say "Stand". Give him a cookie...a teeny tasty treat. He will get it eventually. You must be persistent, but gentle.

If you have the grooming arm clamped to the middle of the back of the table, you can rotate him around to do his other side by just lifting him between the back legs with one hand and shifting him around. He will move his own front. The time for him to learn this stuff is now...he is going to be a big boy!

Another small thing. If you pick up a foot to work on it, and he tries to jerk it out of your hand...do not let him. You can follow the jerk with the foot in your hand. Let him move it, but don't let go. Never let him win. Pretty soon he will give up and let you have it. Then it's "good boy" and put the foot down. Training...soon you will get to keep the foot and clip it!

I really hope that my Mackey (age 10 weeks, 20 and a half pounds) does not get to 40 lb by 14 weeks like Jess!!!


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

I wish you could show me too Sidewinder. That would be amazing! I really do appreciate your tips and help.

Jess is actually 20 lbs now. He seems so thin since I cut all his hair off today. LOL.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been off the computer for a while and just want to say that I love the brindle tuxedo pattern of your poodle. Jess really has some lovely color variations running through his coat. I hope you will post more pictures of him so I can "drool" over his handsome-ness! As for the grooming, my Wilson just turned two and he finally sleeps through most of his groomings. It will get easier.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Well....I see I made a typo in my post above where I said Jess was 20 lbs....ugh....He's 20 WEEKS now. And about 40 lbs. I've lost so many brain cells over the years. 

Charmed, thank you so much for your sweet comments about Jess's color! He's losing a lot of that redish brown and will likely turn out silver and white. It's fun watching him change. I can really tell a big difference in his color with this clip last week. Your Wilson is STUNNING! I love the pictures you just shared of him with his baby picture and him now. Gorgeous! The pictures looked done by a pro too. If you took them then you have a great eye for photography!


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

If Jess doesn't enjoy grooming yet, then I reccomend taking it slow and treating lavishly. Daily is best. Pick him up on the table and give him some tasty treats. Put the groom loop on him and treat. Touch his foot and give him a treat. Turn on the clipper and give a treat. You don't even have to actually groom him, just go through some of the motions. You want him excited to be on that table! Once he enjoys being there, then You can focus on only treating him when he is well behaved. One thing at a time. And if you get frustrated, stop. Everything on that table should be a pleasure for the dog, that's how you train a dog to be a little angel for grooming. Good luck!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I feed my show prospect standard poodle all of his meals on the grooming table.


----------



## DukeCharlie (Jun 8, 2016)

If you are not good in grooming you dog, just bring him to the groomer. Choose a groomer is already good at it. So that you will not be disappointed. Good Luck


----------

